# Ultrasound Imaging



## Biomedical (14 ديسمبر 2006)

Ultrasound Imaging


Probably no technology in common use in hospitals has changed more than ultrasound imaging since its introduction in the early 1960s. In Stedman’s Medical Dictionary, “ultrasound” is defined as sound having a frequency above 30,000 Hz, with diagnostic frequencies that range from 1.6 MHz to 10 MHz. The history of ultrasound imaging starts with SONAR, which is used to detect underwater objects. Shortly after World War II, the Japanese started to investigate the use of sound waves to detect and image objects in and out of the water. In parallel efforts, ultrasound was investigated, mostly in Germany, to detect flaws in metal parts. These industrial applications merged to bring us medical ultrasound.

Why ultrasound and not x-ray or MRI? Basically, that question can be answered as image and cost. In an x-ray, as the beam passes through the body, denser items—such as bones—absorb more of the beam, making the image on film or receptor light, while soft tissue absorbs less, making the image darker and less well-defined. MRI can provide an outstanding image, but the cost is many times that of an ultrasound exam.

Ultrasound is a mechanical vibration that originates in the transducer head—generally called a probe—and travels into the body until it hits something and reflects into the transducer. The reflection is called the echo. The echo is processed, and an image of what caused the echo is generated. As computing power increases, so, too, does the image quality. 

The original medical transducers, or probes, were mechanical devices. On one side of the probe head was a transmitter, and on the other side was a receiver. These transducers spun from 5,000 RPM to 30,000 RPM, varying from application and manufacturer. As the head rotated, the send/receive part of the probe was directed toward the patient. The transducer head was filled with oil to eliminate errors introduced by air—a small air bubble could radically change the quality of the images displayed. With many of these early devices, the ultrasound technician’s skills and techniques were more important than the equipment to obtain a quality image. As the cost of computing power came down, manufacturers introduced units with much better resolutions. Now, we are seeing price reductions along with better images.

The original units were generally A-Mode—amplitude modulated—and could pick up internal changes in the body but little else. They could locate a cyst or bullet, but they could not define what was being detected. They could also map an area but could not truly define what was in the area, as they showed changes in the surface of the item being scanned but little detail. A-Mode units are not often used now.

The B-Mode—brightness modulated—unit is most common. Historically, its images were 2-D, but a few years ago, with more computer power, 3-D images became more common. In B-Mode, the image of a slice of the item being studied will show its size, shape, and composition. The grayscale is very important with B-Mode scans, as the shades of gray allow the images to be reconstructed into usable data.

The M-Mode—moving—unit is used to study a moving object, such as a valve in the heart.

While these three imaging techniques have been the most common, many more have been added—including B/B, B/M, and B/D, plus both continuous and pulsed-wave Doppler, which is used for studying blood flow. Unfortunately, not all these modes are described the same way by manufacturers, so we suggest that if you have a mode on a machine other than A, B, M, or Doppler, you should study the manufacturer’s literature to find its definition.

As previously mentioned, the grayscale is very important. Most modern units have grayscale levels of more than 200; sometimes, as many as 300 shades of gray can be displayed. Most people cannot differentiate that many scales, but these scales can be displayed. 

:The Probes or Transducers

There are several “rules” that you should keep in mind when working with ultrasound probes. Many of them are very fragile; if they fail often, you may want to reinforce their strain relief. There are concave, bi-plane, and linear transducers; most are not interchangeable for exams, even if they have the same frequency. The higher the probe’s frequency, the better its resolution; however, penetration decreases as the frequency increases. This means that a 7.5-MHz transducer will not be suitable for deep abdominal or cardiac studies, but it is excellent for items less than 10 cm from the patient’s skin, such as breast exams. A 2.5-MHz probe is most common for cardiac and obstetrical exams. 

A transesophagus probe, used for cardiac imaging, is usually in the 5- to 7-MHz range. As it is placed behind the heart in the esophagus, a common problem is bites. If the physician forgets to put a bite block in the patient’s mouth, the patient might bite down on the probe. Note that this is also a common problem with endoscopes.

Transducers are costly to repair, and some vendor’s probes seem to be more prone to damage than others. To reduce costs, be sure that the probe holders are not broken and that there are not more probes than space in the holders. 

In addition to different frequencies, probes may have specific scan areas, often listed as degrees; so a 60Þ probe will image items 30Þ on either side of the probe’s center point. Imaging a smaller area is one way to get better resolution. 

:The Display

Displays vary widely among manufacturers, ranging from a laptop screen to a large display. The better the screen, the more grayscale is visible. Calibrating a display is not an easy task and is not commonly done in most biomed shops, as test equipment is costly. This may be changing as more biomed shops are starting to maintain picture archiving and communications system displays, making test equipment easier to justify. Keeping the screen clean can be a major challenge in some hospitals. 

:Other Problem Points

Video printers and VCRs are common failure points. Again, keeping them clean is important. Also, units with fans need to be cleaned regularly to prevent overheating.​


----------



## Biomedical (14 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،

المقال السابق منقول من أحد المواقع ، وقمت بنسخه لتعم الفائدة للجميع. مع ملاحظة أن المقالة ذات طابع هندسي وموجهة للمهندسين والفنيين الذين يعملون في المجال الطبي.

ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## omardj84 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*ممكن مساعدة*

أشكرك أخي على هذا الموضوع المفيد لاني بصدق كنت أبحث عن أجهزة الـutrasound ولكن أحتاج إلى العلاج عن طريقها واسمهاultrasound In Cancer Treatment وهي لمعالجة السرطان ومنها جهاز يدعى Hifu ويكون بإدخال المريض داخل الجهاز وهو ممدد على سرير ويقوم الدكتور المعالج بتوجيه الأمواج الصوتية على المكان المطلوب علاجه بتوتر محدد وفولتية محددة..
وأنا أتمنى منكم المساعدة بإيجاد أجهزة أخرى لمعالجة السرطة بالـultrasound والأماكن التي تعالج بواسطة الجهاز ولكم مني كل الشكر.
عمر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم .

الأخ الفاضل Biomedical.

بالرغم من ان الموضوع منقول لكنه غني بالمعلومات وذات فائدة جمة .

جزاك الله خير وبركة .

البغدادي


----------



## Biomedical (30 ديسمبر 2006)

*Hifu*

السلام عليكم ،

المشرف العزيز شكري محمد نوري ، أشكرك على الكلمات الجميلة والتقدير و أرجو أن أكون قد ساهمت ولو بالقليل في هذا المنتدى الرائع والمميز.


الأخ عمر/

بالنسبة لاستفسارك عن الجهاز المذكور يمكنك تحميل الملف من المرفقات فهو يحتوي الكثير عن ما سألت، تقنية المعالجة ب Ultrasound لم تكن شائعة كثيرا في الماضي ومازال انتشارها محدود في الوطن العربي وهي غالبا تستخدم في معالجة سرطان البروستاتا. (نسأل الله العافية لجميع المرضى).

يمكنك أيضا الحصول على المزيد من المعلومات بعد زيارة الروابط التالية :

http://www.hifucancertreatment.co.uk/hifu.html
http://www.cancerhelp.org.uk/help/default.asp?page=10870
http://www.ukhifu.co.uk/hifu-and-the-sonablate-500.htm


وتستطيع مشاهدة HIFU Video Animation على الرابط التالي:

http://www.internationalhifu.com/hifu_for_prostate_cancer/hifu_video_animation.html



معذرة على تأخري في الرد وتقبل تحياتي.


----------



## Biomedical (31 ديسمبر 2006)

*Portable Ultrasound*


----------



## Biomedical (31 ديسمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

اخواني و أخواتي أعضاء هذا المنتدى الكريم ،

هل سبق أن شاهدتم صور 4D Ultrasound ؟

هل لديكم رغبة في مشاهدة بعض الصور لجنين أثناء مراحل الحمل بواسطة 4D Ultrasound ؟

هل تحبون اضافة طابع خاص كمهندسي أجهزة طبية وعلى حاسوبكم الشخصي ؟

حسنا ، ترقبوا إذن المشاركة القادمة إن شاء الله .


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (2 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير ووفقك الى ما يرضاه


----------



## طلال بحبوح (7 أغسطس 2007)

ان Hifu هي من أحدث التقنيات الحديثة في معالجة السرطانات وتعتمد على الأمواج الفوق صوتية فائقة التركيز وذلك بتوجيهها الى المنطقة المراد معالجتها وتتم المعالجة بالأثر الحراري لهذه الامواج المركزة ومن هذه الأجهزة جهاز معالجة سرطان البروستات


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 أغسطس 2007)

طلال بحبوح قال:


> ان Hifu هي من أحدث التقنيات الحديثة في معالجة السرطانات وتعتمد على الأمواج الفوق صوتية فائقة التركيز وذلك بتوجيهها الى المنطقة المراد معالجتها وتتم المعالجة بالأثر الحراري لهذه الامواج المركزة ومن هذه الأجهزة جهاز معالجة سرطان البروستات



اهلا وسهلا بك في قسم الهندسة الطبية ونتمنى ان تكون صديق دائم .
ونشكر ردك على الموضوع .:75: 

البغدادي:55:


----------



## طلال بحبوح (22 سبتمبر 2007)

يتألف نظام معالجة البروستات باستخدام تقنية HIFU من عدة أجزاء:

1. طاولة المريض التي يستلق عليها أثناء العمل.
2. نظام التصوير بالأمواج الفوق صوتية ليسمح لاختصاصي الأمراض البولية برؤية البروستات.
3. البروب المعالج ويتألف من نظام التصوير بالأمواج الفوق صوتية ومولد امواج HIFU ويكون هذان النظامان موضوعان ضمن سائل تبريد مغلف ببالون كما موضح بالشكل التالي.
4. الحاسب والبرمجيات المستخدمة للتحكم وتوجيه الأمواج والأرشفة.
وهنالك انظمة أخرى تتصل مع الجهاز لاتمام العمل وهي تتعلق بتأمين الحماية للمريض.
1. التحكم المستمر لموقع بروب المعالجة مع جدار المسقيم لتجنب إصابة المستقيم بالأذى.
2. كاشف حركة المريض ليضمن عدم تغير موقع الهدف المختار حيث بوجود أي حركة للمريض يتم إيقاف الأمواج.
3. التحكم بدوران سائل التبريد لتبريد منطقة جدار المستقيم.

إن عملية معالجة سرطان البروستات عن طريق HIFU تتم تحت تأثير المخدر على المريض ويكون المريض مستلقي على جنبه لسهولة العمل.
إن الثبات التام للمريض مطلوب بشكل كبير في هذه العملية والتي تكون طويلة نسبيا حيث تأخذ مدة 3 ساعات وذلك لضمان عدم تحرك نقطة الهدف التي تكون منطقة الورم وبالتالي تجنب إيذاء النسج السليمة.
يوضع مبدل المعالجة في داخل الشرج ولهذا المبدل عمل مزدوج:
- يولد الأمواج الفوق صوتية بهدف تصوير البروستات.
- يولد أمواج HIFU لتدمير النسج المسرطنة.
تبدأ العملية بأخذ صور لغدة البروستات عن طريق الأمواج الفوق صوتية التقليدية حيث تحدد شكل وحجم الغدة ويتم بناء الصورة ومعالجتها بثلاثة أبعاد 3D.
وثم تتم عملية حرق النسج المسرطنة , وذلك عن طريق HIFU . نقطة تجمع أمواج HIFU المتقاربة تسمى بنقطة المحرق والتي تكون موجهة إلى الهدف.
الامتصاص السريع والشديد لطاقة الأمواج الفوق صوتية تُحدث ارتفاع مفاجئ بدرجة حرارة النسيج بنقطة المحرق إلى الدرجة 100 درجة سيليسيوس التي بدورها تؤدي إلى تدمير النسيج الهدف عن طريق الحرق.نتيجة الارتفاع الشديد لدرجة الحرارة في المحرق فان نسج أخرى قريبة من المحرق تضرر بالحرارة.


​تكون القناة الناقلة للبول إحدى النسج المتضررة نتيجة العمل لان القناة البولية تحيط إحاطة تامة بغدة البورستات ولذلك بعد إجراء العملية للمريض يتم وضع قثطار بولي ينوب عن القناة البولية في نقل البول وذلك لمدة 3-4 أيام.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ طلال بحبوح .

تحية طيبة .

نثمن مشاركتك وننتظر جديدك .

جزاك الله خيرا .

البغدادي:55:


----------



## majd82_m (23 أكتوبر 2007)

الأخ طلال بحبوح , و الأخ الفاضل Biomedical .نشكركم كل الشكر على هذه المعلومات القيمة عن هذا الجهاز الحديث . وننتظر منكم كل جديد


----------



## tdm (23 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووورين على المعلومات الحلوة


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

biomedical قال:


> السلام عليكم ،
> 
> المشرف العزيز شكري محمد نوري ، أشكرك على الكلمات الجميلة والتقدير و أرجو أن أكون قد ساهمت ولو بالقليل في هذا المنتدى الرائع والمميز.
> 
> ...


الرابط الثالث لايعمل
وشكرا لموضوعك الاكثر من رائع


----------

